# What has your bachelors degree done for you in EMS?



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Who here has a bachelors degree (or higher)?  What has it done for you in EMS? Maybe some of you have been following some of my post in the past? I have been considering completing one while I still can before my G.I. Bill Benefits expire. 

Whats your degree in, does it even matter so long as its a BA or BS? for example a BA in humanities or liberal studies vs a BS in science or public health or even EMS.
Is your pay any better?

I read an interesting article which can be found here 
http://www.ems1.com/ems-education/a...ree-requirement-for-paramedics-Is-it-just-B-S
entitled "A college degree requirement for paramedics: Is it just B.S.?"

It raises some interesting points.


----------



## Maine iac (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a BS in Geography- specifically GIS.

I am quite interested in the CAD system and I feel like some improvements could be made, but it is hard to expresses those feelings when a) I am new, and b) if you don't understand GIS and how powerful it is, then you won't understand what improvements I am telling you we should/could have.

I am new to EMS, did my degree then got my medic cert. I can't say for sure that it helped land me a job, but I got the job that I wanted with a very reputable service which should open up all the doors later on in my career.

Since I did a bunch of "science stuff" I should be able to get a BSN faster than 4 years if I choose to do that.

Having a degree did not get me a pay raise, but I am paid quite well and at this point can't complain.

A degree is quickly becoming the standard entry for employment, so if 5 or 10 years down the line EMS isn't for me anymore, I should still be competitive in a job market. Plus if I want to move up or around in EMS I have a university degree, which should give me some leeway for a sup position or education position.

But really a degree will get you nontangible things. Better ability to read and understand papers, better ability to research and write, and generally a more educated person. Obviously there are some caveats to this, but I think a university education exposes you to many different things all which make you a better person.

Plus there are some really cool classes and err.... not sure if you are a NCAA sports fan but... cheap or free tickets to games? Yes please!

If you have potentially a free university degree just waiting for you I would jump all over that. In the long run it will be worth it, and if not, it's not your money. But seriously do it.


----------



## WTEngel (Apr 3, 2012)

Depends on what route you want to take schulzenstein!

I am finishing my BS in Biology, mainly because I am applying to medical school and want to contribute to EMS via the higher education/medical direction route someday.

If you want to be taken seriously in education, I would say a BA or BS in a science field (chemistry, bio, biochem, etc.) would be the way to go, with either a minor or post graduate master's in education. This would be a great route to take in order to teach higher education, and it would exceed the requirements for most of the jobs I have seen.

If you are wanting to get into management and leave the bedside so to speak, I would recommend business and maybe an MBA. 

Want to get into equipment and technology? Maybe a bachelors in biomedical engineering would be a good route.

The bottom line is, find whichever route interests you the most, and that is probably where you are most likely to succeed.

Knowing you...if you are interested in staying in the clinical role, I would recommend getting a BS in Biology and maybe pursuing your MPAS (becoming a physician assistant) and transitioning to the hospital setting. You can still dabble in EMS a bit. I know a few EMS agencies that have PAs as their associate medical director, or in charge of clinical outcomes, QA/QI, etc. You could also continue working in the Middle East with your PA, or go to other international areas...and make about 3-4 times what you are making now, in some areas...

That's just my two cents though. Either way you cut it though, if you are planning on getting some sort of science degree, I would take all of your science courses in a classroom, and make sure you find courses with an associated lab when applicable. Their are plenty of online degree factories...don't get caught up in one.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2012)

B.A. in economics - NYU

It has done nothing for me.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a few posts on here about the program I am taking. BS in Public Safety Administration.I have an AAS in ems plus a few years university before that. My program is from a umaine school and can be done 100% online. I want to have something I can fall back on if ems isn't for me down the road. This will also let me get into ems management if I so choose. The degree will help me if I stay in ems or transition to fire or emo/fema kind of work.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2012)

firecoins said:


> B.A. in economics - NYU
> 
> It has done nothing for me.



Surprised it hasn't helped with administrative stuff - I have an econ background as well. While it doesn't directly translate to business and management, it certainly is applicable, right?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm pursuing a BA in political science right now. As was stated and is especially true with an arts degree, it's the intangibles that count the most. It improves ones communicating and learning skills greatly if done right. A liberal arts education is learning to be a well rounded learner, or at least that's my interpretation. 

The fluffy stuff aside, I want to be more than a basic someday, so I am and have taken more than a few chem, bio, psych, and math courses to eliminate prerequisite courses for BSN and PA programs down the line. If you do choose to go the arts route, I highly recommend doing this and doing it early, who knows what doors the right courses can open...


----------



## polisciaggie (Apr 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I'm pursuing a BA in political science right now. As was stated and is especially true with an arts degree, it's the intangibles that count the most. It improves ones communicating and learning skills greatly if done right. A liberal arts education is learning to be a well rounded learner, or at least that's my interpretation.
> 
> The fluffy stuff aside, I want to be more than a basic someday, so I am and have taken more than a few chem, bio, psych, and math courses to eliminate prerequisite courses for BSN and PA programs down the line. If you do choose to go the arts route, I highly recommend doing this and doing it early, who knows what doors the right courses can open...



I knew I couldn't be the only one working on my BA in Political Science in EMS!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 4, 2012)

BSN, 1985.
Took me off the streets (mostly), made me qualified for a commission with the Air National Guard, gave me a profession I can find openings in at many many locations.
It also gave me a much wider education in physical examination, assessment, anatomy, and direct patient care; it also pried me away from the total macho ambulance/street/FD world I'd been in up to then.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 4, 2012)

It has made me more aware of the lack of education within EMS. Personally, it had opened doors in administration and educational areas, but unfortunately EMS cannot compete and I will be soon leaving EMS and back into nursing full time. The BSN has opened multitudes of opportunity within that profession as well. 

R/r 911


----------



## medicsb (Apr 4, 2012)

Nothing for me personally as I went to medical school.  But, I can say that my former employer gave preference to staff with a BS or BA for supervisory and administrative positions.  They hired a director of operations on the condition that he complete his masters in public safety, if I recall correctly.  

My current employer has done similar for certain positions.

It may not necessarily get you more pay, but it may give you an edge over someone else for certain positions.  

Also, if you ever decide to go into nursing, PA, or medical school, you'll be that much more closer than the medic with only a cert.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Surprised it hasn't helped with administrative stuff - I have an econ background as well. While it doesn't directly translate to business and management, it certainly is applicable, right?



its applicable if you want to do administrative stuff. I actually have more education than those people in my company.  But I want to be a paramedic so.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2012)

Ridryder911 said:


> It has made me more aware of the lack of education within EMS. Personally, it had opened doors in administration and educational areas, but unfortunately EMS cannot compete and I will be soon leaving EMS and back into nursing full time. The BSN has opened multitudes of opportunity within that profession as well.
> 
> R/r 911



I bet it has. I have returned to school and will be pursuing a master's degree to pursue opportunities outside of EMS.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2012)

So what everyone here is saying is that a bachelor or higher degree gives you the opportunity to leave a minimally paying job for a better paying job that may be more satisfactory for one reason or another?

Interesting concept...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys, Another interesting article was just written regarding this. It is another point of view from the first article that I posted to start this thread. 
Happy Reading.
http://www.ems1.com/ems-education/articles/1269674-Why-a-degree-is-a-must-for-todays-paramedic/


----------



## 46Young (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been saying for some time that to promote to the supervisor ranks in EMS, many places are now requiring a four year healthcare degree. I wouldn't recommend that you pigeonhole yourself into a BS in EMS. It obviously has limited applications. Other degrees are much more useful. For those like myself that took a non degree paramedic program, completing an EMS AAS is a no-brainer - you're given anywhere from 30-40 credits give or take for a P-card. Your gen-eds and such can be applied to other healthcare degrees.

I work in a fire department. I've asked numerous individuals here what degrees I should pursue if I either want to leave one day, or to continue to earn a generous salary after retirement. This question applies to EMS only as well. The answer is Emergency Management, hands down! It opens many doors. With an EMS AAS and at least a four year EM degree, you could probably justify your way into an EMS admin position that's looking for a healthcare degree.


----------



## 94H (Apr 15, 2012)

BA in International Studies

1 Semester of BSN down, 3 to go.

Has done absolutely nothing for me EMS-wise. Though it might have helped me land my job (I think it was more connections though)


----------



## hoop762 (Apr 15, 2012)

BA in human resources. 

Hasn't done much for me so far, but I figure it'll be great to fall back on when I break my back carrying an 800lb pt down a flight of stairs. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rescue1 (Apr 16, 2012)

BA in Economics after next month.
I imagine it will look very nice on my wall, and really bring the room together.

On a more serious note, though, a degree in an unrelated field (like economics) may not give you any direct knowledge about EMS or firefighting or rescue techniques. But what a college degree will do is teach how to learn and analyze information, which is a skill applicable to anything you do in your life, whether it be EMS, farming, or nuclear engineering. It can also build connections, allow you to meet people you would never meet in Fire/EMS, and it also gives you access to some wild parties, or so I hear.

That and if I fall off a roof and break my femurs, I'll be able to find a different career.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 16, 2012)

Bachelors of Science Degree in Information Systems & History (double major) from Syracuse University.

has done absolutely nothing for me in EMS


----------



## epipusher (Apr 16, 2012)

Promotion to supervisor level. It was a requirement.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 16, 2012)

epipusher said:


> Promotion to supervisor level. It was a requirement.



I would LOVE to see that more widely. I know of several ambulance companies where many of the street EMTs and medics have BA/BS, and virtually none of the supervisors, managers or owners.


----------



## Bosco836 (Apr 16, 2012)

polisciaggie said:


> I knew I couldn't be the only one working on my BA in Political Science in EMS!



Political Science seems to be quite popular around here...I'm also just finishing up my Poli Sci degree.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 16, 2012)

Bosco836 said:


> Political Science seems to be quite popular around here...I'm also just finishing up my Poli Sci degree.



With all the politics in EMS, it will probably be the most useful thing you could study. 

Don't need biology to slap an NRB and a backboard on somebody.


----------



## Bosco836 (Apr 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> With all the politics in EMS, it will probably be the most useful thing you could study.



Haha...very true!


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 17, 2012)

epipusher said:


> Promotion to supervisor level. It was a requirement.


oddly enough, I have seen many EMS (and FD) that want advance degrees for their officers.  A degree won't always help a person get a entry level position, but it will help become a supervisor.

Well, that's not entirely accurate; they want all supervisors to get degrees while working FT, as many jobs don't require degrees (or have them help at all) to get hired for the entry level position.

Plus, there are too many old timers who never want to college, and became supervisors and directors, and the agency didn't fall apart under their watch, so requiring degrees for supervisory personnel only restricts the ability for experienced personnel to become supervisors, in favor of young kids with all that crazy book learning and minimal experience.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

It is axiomatic that a majority of the folks who earn a degree will not wind up earning their living doing something it was directly designed to prepare them for...except occupational schools like colleges of medicine, nursing, and other specific professions . Then you discover and seek the "wiggle room" later.


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 18, 2012)

*bachelors, Ohio Univ, 2007*

I won't mention was my Bachelors is in, but it hasn't helped me in THIS field yet. I started out in social work/behavioral health and it helped a lot there. It might help when I look @ going for RN.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 24, 2012)

Like many of you, my BA has done absolutely nothing for me in EMS... Not that I was really expecting it to, haha... I double majored in International Relations / Geography for my undergrad, with a few political sciences and some traditonal sciences here and there to satisfy medical school. I chose those majors for my undergrad as there was a time where I considered joining the UN as well as gotten a few embassy job offers.

Ultimately I want to become an emergency physician... So in that sense, if you asked me what has my EMS experience done for my future career then the answer would be A LOT.


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Besides being useful for putting condescending medics, nurses, etc. in their place...nothing.
But it will speed up nursing school for me.


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Bachelor of Science in Paramedicine, an A.A.A.S in Fire Science, and a Master of Science in Education.  My paramedic degree enabled me to serve as a paramedic program director.  In general, having an AA (or higher) provides an edge when competing for jobs, and negotiating salary.  

I recently spoke with an overseas recruiter who commented that the U.S. has much lower standards regarding EMS education and training than our UK and AU counterparts.  She said that not only do they have a degree requirement, but also a 1-year internship for new graduates.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and info guys!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, sorry to resurrect this old thread. I just wanted update everyone and say I picked the Paramedic B.S. degree from CWU which can be found here http://www.cwu.edu/health-science/paramedicine but i got to enter into "advanced standing" which can be found here http://www.cwu.edu/health-science/paramedicine-advanced-standing

Quit my EMS job before the semester started and am now a full time student on campus at 30 years old lol. Once I knock out enough of the non EMS credits on campus I'll complete the last year of course work online.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 2, 2012)

congrats.

Don't let the younger crowd call you grandpa


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

schulz said:


> Hey everyone, sorry to resurrect this old thread. I just wanted update everyone and say I picked the Paramedic B.S. degree from CWU which can be found here http://www.cwu.edu/health-science/paramedicine but i got to enter into "advanced standing" which can be found here http://www.cwu.edu/health-science/paramedicine-advanced-standing
> 
> Quit my EMS job before the semester started and am now a full time student on campus at 30 years old lol. Once I knock out enough of the non EMS credits on campus I'll complete the last year of course work online.



Congratz...Looks like a cool program

I have an AS in science from a local CC

I'm doing my last course from my bachelors in emergency and disaster management found here

The degrees allow me to be in a more stable position at the local CC where I teach in the EMT program instead of just skills instruction.

The bachelors major opens up a lot more choices in, well, the major.  I recently applied for an emergency services coordinator in my county.  They want a paramedic that also has relevant education...cool

most of the EDMG jobs are going to be government work, though larger companies like AMR have disaster response teams and a corporate like gig may be an option.

I like teaching and have become very interested in the whole community paramedic concept as well as researching educational trends and needs.  Such trends and needs are obvious to many, but as Vene has written, the resistance is much and the will very little.

With that said I've been looking at this master's degree with the intent of it having relevant graduate education in education and doing relevant research and the applied project/internship developing the CP concept for my area.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll let you know when I'm done in June.


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm about a semester away from getting a B.M. in Music Education, and a B.M. in Music Performance.

When I got certified a couple years ago, I knew I wasn't going to do anything with these degrees, but figured I would finish them out anyway.  I figured I could use the education to help with ems trainings and whatnot.  

I have considered getting another degree in something more related to EMS.  Not sure what exactly I would do though... I'm somewhat interested in emergency management as well


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice BassoonEMT. I am curious though, whenever I see an EMT-B with a university degree who is staying in EMS, why not just knock out a 1 year Paramedic program?


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 4, 2012)

That's more or less part of my plan.  My only real concern is being able to make a living.  If I had the medic, as well as some other degree in something, I'm hoping it would open up some other opportunities as well


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2012)

An extra yearly 1500


----------



## Christopher (Oct 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> An extra yearly 1500



It makes the HR department happy when you've got a degree, and when you make HR happy, you make more money.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2012)

Christopher said:


> It makes the HR department happy when you've got a degree, and when you make HR happy, you make more money.



Right. It's also a requirement to have a BS to move to admin at my service. That's the plan.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 4, 2012)

BS in Psychology.
It has done nothing for me in EMS, yet.
I'm still researching my options.


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Right. It's also a requirement to have a BS to move to admin at my service. That's the plan.



That's what's been on my mind the most.  Will need something substantial if I eventually (and probably will) want to move up.

Because I eventually will be saying, as Danny Glover once did, "I'm getting too old for this :censored:"


----------



## daughteroftheking (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe that education is always beneficial...Even if the degree you earned doesn't directly apply to your occupation, there are so many benefits of higher learning! College offers the unique experience of interacting with other individuals and discussing differing views and thoughts. You have the opportunity to present research to fellow classmates, engage in complex thinking and problem solving, and write academic papers. All of the abilities will greatly reward any individual in the field of EMS, and therefore I believe that a degree is always helpful  
I am currently pursuing a B.S. in Psychology, and I am already seeing the applications...


----------



## Melclin (Oct 5, 2012)

It got me a job.

Bachelors degree in paramedic practice is the basic educational requirement for all paramedics in this state.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 7, 2012)

Not necessarily EMS specific but a Bachelors degree will open up many opportunities in the medical field in general. Not only will it allow you to advance your eduction (PA school, Accelerated RN) but it can help you land non clinical jobs such as sales or administration. For many jobs they do not really care what your degree is in as long as you have one, however more relevant degrees hold more value. 

One of our pacemaker reps was a medic who got is bachelors in biology. He makes a very nice salary going to various hospitals interrogating pacemakers and promoting products. Not a bad job at all.


----------

